# Cheesehead BLACK Sting Rays



## Baldy Jeff (Sep 20, 2021)

Cheesehead Black Sting Rays  -  Recently spent a beautiful afternoon here in SE Wisconsin w/ couple local buds , snappin a few pics of our original black Sting Rays.  The (5) range from a March '65 to a March '67 two spd.  All have original paint w/ original screens.  A few still have the original dealer or license stickers.  One even has an original to the bike nice yellow oval SLIK. Enjoy the poor pics!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2021)

Baldy Jeff said:


> Cheesehead Black Sting Rays  -  Recently spent a beautiful afternoon here in SE Wisconsin w/ couple local buds , snappin a few pics of our original black Sting Rays.  The (5) range from a March '65 to a March '67 two spd.  All have original paint w/ original screens.  A few still have the original dealer or license stickers.  One even has an original to the bike nice yellow oval SLIK. Enjoy the poor pics!
> 
> View attachment 1481991
> 
> ...



Wow, that is impressive. That is a club that very few belong. If yours sells does that mean the new owner gets to party with your old buds?


----------



## nick tures (Sep 20, 2021)

dam nice collection !!


----------



## Rayray (Sep 20, 2021)

WOW!!! very nice collection guys


----------



## Rayray (Sep 20, 2021)

clean!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 21, 2021)

Baldy Jeff said:


> March '65 to a March '67



Hey @Baldy Jeff , I thought that they only made black bikes for that one year '65?  Were these special order bikes?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2021)

Nice sunny Black day in Kenosha melting all the cheese. 👍  Been quite a few years since I've been back there for family visits.


----------



## B607 (Sep 23, 2021)

I never knew they came in black.  I always wanted a black one but never seen one.  Gary


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 23, 2021)

B607 said:


> I never knew they came in black.  I always wanted a black one but never seen one.  Gary



Stingrays were never offered in black by Schwinn. It is my understanding that one batch was painted black for a dealer  in '65 that would not explain the '67


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 29, 2021)

Holy snickies 😁👍 super sweet collection man! 😎👍


----------

